# Mon mac ne reconnais plus aucun périphérique usb.



## Deleted member 79835 (22 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
En recherchant sur le forum je n'ai pas trouver de pb similaire, en effet je suis sur que cela ne vient pas de mes périph:
J'ai 2 HDD externes qui fonctionnaient tbien avt hier, or hier j'allume mon mac (qui n'était mm pas éteint ms en veille) et j'allume l'un de mes hdd ms celui ci n'est plus reconnu, j'essaie ac le 2eme pareil, ensuite ac 2 clefs usb pareil et ce sur toutes les prises usb...
J'ai aussi redémarré plusieurs fois lordi et jai un peu attendu ms bon maintenant jai besoin de ces disques...Et je ne vois absolument pas comment faire jai un peu regardé sur le net ms rien trouver : c'était tjrs des pbs lié au matériel ext ms la c'est pas ça de plus les prises n'ont pas pu être endommagé car je ne le ai mm pas débranché ! (à part pr test après..).
Veuillez m'aider 
Aussi ac l'un des ces hdd ext qui est autolalimenté avt davoir ce pb, celui ci me bloquait tout : il tournait, était reconnu ms impossible de louvrir (ca beuguai) et aussi la diode s'éteignait peu après son branchement.

Merci bien !

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (24 Novembre 2007)

Personne ne répond car personne n'a de réponse à m'apporter (ce qui m'inquieterai !) ou car personne ne veut rep (ça c'est moins cool ).
J'ai encore fait des recherche dpuis le 22/11 tjrs rien... Je ne comprends pas du tt ce qui peut se passer...
Aidé moi !!
Merci
Tom


----------



## vleroy (24 Novembre 2007)

fais un redémarrage en appuyant sur shift jusque la fin du reboot > réouvrira tous les ports
> sinon AHT, ta carte mère est peut être flinguée côté usb


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (25 Novembre 2007)

Merci bien d'avoir répondu vleroy !
J'ai fis ce que tu m'as indiqué sans succès et je ne pense pas que ce soit la carte mère car qd les ports st désactivés, les choses co la carte airport ne fonctionne pas et qd je les réactive, elle refonctionne sans pbs !
Dc ben je ne sais pas tp quoi faire, je suis sous mac depuis peu alors je ne connais pas les paramétrages, etc. Donc je me demandais si yavait pas un qquechose de tt bête que jaurais fait qui aurais désactivé mes ports ou autre... Si jamais vs pensez à qquechose dîte le moi car je suis un peu bloqué là !
Sinon je vais p- contacter ma boutique Apple...
Merci.
Tom


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (25 Novembre 2007)

J'ai un petit élément nouveau :
Lorsque je vais dans "A propos de ce mac"/'USB", je retrouve mes hdd et clef usb...
Mais impossible tjrs de les parcourir... Je comprends pas.
Aussi une personne m'a dit de faire ds le terminal :

cd /Volumes
ls

Et là mes disques n'apparaissent pas !

Voilà en espérant que ces nveuax éléments vont permettre à qqun de maider, merci !

Tom


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Si les périphériques USB sont reconnus dans _Informations système_, c'est que le problème est logiciel.

Il serait sage de commencer par faire une réparation des autorisations et une vérification du disque système à l'aide de l'_Utilitaire de disque_, puis de rebooter.

Ensuite, si ça ne règle pas le problème, il faudrait voir s'il est possible de monter les volumes "à la main" (on en a déjà parlé sur le forum).

Au final, s'il n'est plus possible de monter les volumes, il sera toujours temps de refaire une installation de Mac OS X (sans perte des données utilisateurs s'entend) à partir du DVD.


----------



## apenspel (25 Novembre 2007)

Voir si sur un autre compte ça fonctionne.


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (26 Novembre 2007)

Merci bien pour vos réponses, c'est très cool. 
Avant d'effectué ce que vous m'avez dit quelqu'un m'a proposé de tout éteindre, tout débrancher, attendre 5 bonnes minutes et ensuite brancher que le clavier et rallumer en réinitialisant la PRAM (c'est à dire au démarrage appuyer simultanément sur Commande+Option+P+R jusqu'à ce que le deuxième son de bienvenu soit entendu.
J'ai donc fais cela et mes hdd ont refonctionné sans problème !

Tout refonctionne mais je ne sais pas quel était le problème lol...
Sans vouloir faire le chiant quelqu'un saurait à quoi étais du ce problème sachant que j'ai un de mes disque dur externe qui beugait un peu : lorsque j'enregistre des choses dessus les données enregistrées sont détériorées (images avec bandes multicolores, etc). Je ne sais pas si ça à quelque chose à voir... C'est un FREECOM ToughDrive 120GB.

Merci beaucoup !

Tom


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (8 Décembre 2007)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire d'où ça vient svp car ceci se produit encore...
Bon maintenant je sais comment y remédier mais ce n'est pas super pratique non plus !

Merci bien.

Tom.


----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2007)

Tom13050502 a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire d'où ça vient svp car ceci se produit encore...
> Bon maintenant je sais comment y remédier mais ce n'est pas super pratique non plus !
> 
> Merci bien.
> ...



les ports se ferment soit par faiblesse de la carte mère, soit pour la protéger. Cherche de ce côté là, tu as déjà évoqué un DDE qui pourrait être la source du problème
Regarde dans les logs si il y a des anomalies avec les usb ou le mot device


----------



## apenspel (8 Décembre 2007)

Ça peut être dû à la façon dont ils sont débranchés. Personnellement, je laisse mes périphériques allumés sans arrêt, mais quand je coupe l'ordi, je coupe juste après les périphériques grâce à un interrupteur général. Avant de rallumer l'ordi, je rallume donc tous mes périphériques.
Les HDs USB en particulier ne supportent pas bien d'être débranchés avant d'avoir été éjectés.


----------



## vleroy (8 Décembre 2007)

apenspel a dit:


> Ça peut être dû à la façon dont ils sont débranchés. Personnellement, je laisse mes périphériques allumés sans arrêt, mais quand je coupe l'ordi, je coupe juste après les périphériques grâce à un interrupteur général. Avant de rallumer l'ordi, je rallume donc tous mes périphériques.
> Les HDs USB en particulier ne supportent pas bien d'être débranchés avant d'avoir été éjectés.



+1  

(et si possible mettre les DDE en FW, c'est plus stable dans tous les sens du terme)


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (9 Décembre 2007)

Merci bien pour toutes vos réponses ! Alors :

Je ne pense pas que mes ports USB se ferment pour protéger car je n'utilise plus mon HDD défectueux et je rencontre encore le problème...
Carte mère faible, je ne comprends pas trop ce que ça eux dire ... mais en tout cas mon mac a 2 mois (si jamais sa a un rapport !).
Donc je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de là...

Ensuite "la façon dont ils sont branché". apenspel, en fait tu ne les éjectes jamais : ils sont déjà allumé au démarrage et éteint après la coupure ? Moi je veux bien mais on achète des produits compatible mac c'est pas pour devoir faire cela... En tout cas j'éjecte toujours mes périphériques avant de les couper !
Donc je vais essayer comme tu fais mais bon par exemple à l'instant là je viens d'allumer mon HDD et il ne s'affiche pas sur le bureau, pourtant lors de mon dernier redémarrage il s'affichait et je l'avais bien éjecté !

En tout cas comme vous le dîtes mon futur HDD ext sera en FW...:d

Il faut dire que ça ne fait que 2 moi que je suis réellement sous mac donc j'ai un peu de mal dans les config, etc
D'ailleurs vleroy tu peux m'expliquer "Regarde dans les logs si il y a des anomalies avec les usb ou le mot device"  stp, car les logs ou device comprends pas... stppp lol

Merci à tous et pour tout 

Tom


----------



## muguet4 (23 Septembre 2009)

Je suis également novice sur mac mais je me débrouillai sur pc.

Vos termes utilisés pour aider tom sont plutot obscure.

Je rencontre un pb assez similaire, j'ai un disque dur externe de 20Go en FAT 32 qui a été reconnu par mon MacBook et m'a permis de mettre de la musique. 

Depuis quelque temps je veux le brancher de nouveau mais il n'est pas reconnu, ou tout du moins il n'apparait nul part !??!! 

Je n'arrive pas à le retrouver.

Sur pc, il y avait souvent un problème de lettre du lecteur qui était attribué alors que la meme était attribué à un autre périphérique mais sur mac il ne semble pas y avoir de lettre de lecteur.

Je ne peut tester vos solutions car je ne les comprend pas.

Je suis désolé pour ma longue tirade, si quelqu'un peu m'aider, je l'en remercie d'avance


----------

